# 快放学了, 快下班了



## SuperXW

这个问题可能已经有不少人提过。
我也知道get off work/school 这样的词……
但因为词性不同，用起来总觉得有点别扭。
我想征求下大家的意见，最简便，地道的英文说法是怎样的？


----------



## indigoduck

SuperXW said:


> 这个问题可能已经有不少人提过。
> 我也知道get off work/school 这样的词……
> 但因为词性不同，用起来总觉得有点别扭。
> 我想征求下大家的意见，最简便，地道的英文说法是怎样的？



Personally, i use these:

My class/es is/are over soon... how about we meet up?
My class is almost done...
I'll be leaving the office soon... would you like me to pick up something at grocery store?
I'm almost done...

If you like:

"I'll be getting off work soon" sounds fine. I don't think i'll say "I'll be getting off from school soon" as it sounds like "我將會退學". I think "I'll be getting out of class soon" sounds better.


----------



## SuperXW

Thanks.  
看来英语中还是需要有个特定主语，不像中文可以那么泛泛地说“快下班了”……
比如
“（我们）终于快下班了！待会儿哪儿‘嗨’去啊？”
这个要怎么说呢……？


----------



## Youngfun

Say it in Chinglish:
Almost finish work lah!


----------



## Zhi

indigoduck said:


> Personally, i use these:
> 
> My class/es is/are over soon... how about we meet up?
> My class is almost done...
> I'll be leaving the office soon... would you like me to pick up something at grocery store?
> I'm almost done...
> 
> If you like:
> 
> "I'll be getting off work soon" sounds fine. I don't think i'll say "I'll be getting off from school soon" as it sounds like "我將會退學". I think "I'll be getting out of class soon" sounds better.



请问如果现在是3点，我想说“我5点下班”，应该怎么说？


----------



## indigoduck

Zhi said:


> 请问如果现在是3点，我想说“我5点下班”，应该怎么说？



Replace the *time* word, so it could be:

I'll be leaving the office "at 5pm"
I'll be getting off work "at 5pm"
I'm done "at 5pm"


----------



## indigoduck

SuperXW said:


> Thanks.
> 看来英语中还是需要有个特定主语，不像中文可以那么泛泛地说“快下班了”……
> 比如
> “（我们）终于快下班了！待会儿哪儿‘嗨’去啊？”
> 这个要怎么说呢……？



Finally, (we're) almost done!  Where shall we go to relax/hang out later?


----------



## xiaolijie

请问如果现在是3点，我想说“我5点下班”，应该怎么说？
"I'll finish work at 5."


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> 这个问题可能已经有不少人提过。
> 我也知道get off work/school 这样的词……
> 但因为词性不同，用起来总觉得有点别扭。
> 我想征求下大家的意见，最简便，地道的英文说法是怎样的？



I do not know if this is idiomatic (or even make sense) to the native English speakers, but here you can often hear people say "It's time to pack up!". The "pack up" is just an analogy. We say that even when we have literary nothing to pack or bring home.


----------



## SuperXW

Thanks all!


----------



## indigoduck

BODYholic said:


> I do not know if this is idiomatic (or even make sense) to the native English speakers, but here you can often hear people say "It's time to pack up!". The "pack up" is just an analogy. We say that even when we have literary nothing to pack or bring home.



Yep, it's said here too as well as "It's time to wrap it up!" even when we have literally nothing to wrap or bring home.


----------



## Zhi

indigoduck said:


> Yep, it's said here too as well as "It's time to wrap it up!" even when we have literally nothing to wrap or bring home.


Hi indigoduck, I hear people say "I'm peacing out", but I'm not sure if it'd be good or not for me to say so. What do you think?

(Sometimes I feel that since I'm not a native speaker, I shouldn't be speaking too idiomatically. )


----------



## viajero_canjeado

I'd get a kick out of it to hear a non-native speaker say something like that [especially if they know what it means]. Just gotta keep in mind the register it's used at and you're fine speaking idiomatically.


----------



## Youngfun

Especially when non-native speakers pronounce "peacing" as _pissing_


----------



## SuperXW

viajero_canjeado said:


> I'd get a kick out of it to hear a non-native speaker say something like that [especially if they know what it means]. Just gotta keep in mind the register it's used at and you're fine speaking idiomatically.



我完全不懂这句话，谁来翻译一下……？ *_*
a kick out of it?
what it means?
register?
*_*


----------



## viajero_canjeado

SuperXW said:


> 我完全不懂这句话，谁来翻译一下……？



"Get a kick out of something" 等於，感覺某個東西很好笑，很幽默，換句話說："to find something funny/amusing".
"Register" 是語文學的專用詞。所指的意思就是，我粗糙的來翻：使用語言的範圍。譬如說，你可以跟朋友們說「屁哩！」，可是你大概不會這樣跟你奶奶講，對嗎？恰恰是因為register不同，所以你所使用的字眼也隨著情形而改變。


----------



## SuperXW

viajero_canjeado said:


> "Get a kick out of something" 等於，感覺某個東西很好笑，很幽默，換句話說："to find something funny/amusing".
> "Register" 是語文學的專用詞。所指的意思就是，我粗糙的來翻：使用語言的範圍。譬如說，你可以跟朋友們說「屁哩！」，可是你大概不會這樣跟你奶奶講，對嗎？恰恰是因為register不同，所以你所使用的字眼也隨著情形而改變。



Thanks, viajero!
So register is similar to "context/circumstance/situation"?
还有你提到（especially if they know what it means），那么到底what does it mean呢？……I don't think I know what "peacing out" means...


----------



## viajero_canjeado

SuperXW said:


> So register is similar to "context/circumstance/situation"?
> 还有你提到（especially if they know what it means），那么到底what does it mean呢？……I don't think I know what "peacing out" means...



沒錯，是有點像。不過你可以這樣區分：要評估register的時候，條件是一個spectrum, 或者是一層一層的樓。Register越高越正式，越底越口語/不正式。你所提的別的三個字都沒有這個高底的關聯。

至於peacing out, 你大概瞭解是個很口語告辭的說法其實已經夠了。要進一步的去瞭解它的背景和意義，最好是在本論壇或是English Only Forum再開另一個貼子詢問一下。很有可能別人早就問過了，你找找看。
祝好～

ps. I took a quick look, and there's at least one decent thread already that might answer your question:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=70176


----------

